# Problemas con fuente de poder de laboratorio



## eduardoguevara (Sep 4, 2017)

hola buenas. espero me puedan ayudar, compre una fuente de poder regulable en un mercado de pulgas y el vendedor me dice que tenia defecto pero por su precio la compre. ella enciende, y envia voltaje, el problema es que entrega todo su voltaje, osea no regula, ya revise los potenciometros, y los componentes smd en la placa solo unos cuantos no me cuadra su medida, pero por ser smd y nunca he retirado ese tipo de componentes de la placa preferi preguntar si uds sabian algo que pudiece revisar antes de ponerme a quitar componentes a lo bestia, es una fuente de poder alemana marca voltcraft modelo LPS130

ahh los componentes que no me cuadran mucho sonunas resistencias smd que marcan pero su valor es mas bajo de lo que establece su codigo, supongo que puede ser tambien por estar en la placa y algo afectara su resistencia y dos diodos zener SMD que no concegui su data o no supe como hacerlo, si alguien sabe algo de ellos me podria ayudar 

son el 

SMD DZ    KZ4 c4 Y KY2 c2 puedo adjuntar algunas fotos de la placa si alguien le serviria de ayuda



acabo de revisar dos resistencias y de 0.22 ohms 5% y al parecer estan dañadas. no marcan resistencias y cuando coloco en continuidad da sonido el multimetro. podria esto ser un problema ya que van hacia los transistores saque los transistores y estan en perfecto estado o por lo menos eso parece medi su base emisor y colector y estan bien


----------



## DownBabylon (Sep 4, 2017)

A menos que quieras usar la fuente con su diseño original, tienes que hacer un diagrama de conexiones y deducir que funcion es la que esta fallando, otra opcion es usar solo la etapa de potencia y cambiar el regulador por otro mas sencillo que imite la funcion del original


----------



## eduardoguevara (Sep 4, 2017)

hola gracias por tu pronta respuesta, la verdad pienso que es algo sensillo re reparar, ya que la fuente posee 3 perillas de las cuales una es voltajes y la otra es amperaje, y dos funcionan perfectamente pero la primera no funciona, la medi con el tester y varia perfectamente la resistencia al girarla, y envia todo usa dos pantallas una para el voltaje q es la que siempre esta al maximo, es una fuente de 0-30 vol y de 0 a 5 amp en el peor de los casos la llevaria a un tecnico que me la repare pero de verdad me gustaria repararla por mi propia cuenta


----------



## dantonio (Sep 4, 2017)

Fíjate si una de estas imágenes corresponde a esa fuente, de ser así, puedes 
dirigirte a la empresa que figura al pie y solicitarle el diagrama eléctrico de la 
misma, que podría ser útil tanto para ti, como para llegado el caso a un técnico 
avezado.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2017)

eduardoguevara dijo:


> acabo de revisar dos resistencias y de 0.22 ohms 5% y al parecer estan dañadas. no marcan resistencias y cuando coloco en continuidad da sonido el multimetro.


 
Eso está                               bien.


----------



## Daniel.more (Sep 4, 2017)

hola eduardo, dices que has revisado los componentes smd y los potenciómetros......pero no dices nada de lo mas importante a revisar en ese tipo de falla...la parte de potencia, has mirado si está en corto?? saludos


----------



## eduardoguevara (Sep 5, 2017)

Daniel.more dijo:


> hola eduardo, dices que has revisado los componentes smd y los potenciómetros......pero no dices nada de lo mas importante a revisar en ese tipo de falla...la parte de potencia, has mirado si está en corto?? saludos



Hola la verdad se poco de electrónica ahora es q*ue* estoy comenzando con este mundo pero por lo q*ue* veo cuando enciendo la fuente éstá trabaja perfecto , solamente q*ue* al darle al potenciometro éste no regula,  sólo el de voltaje se queda en 40Volts el de amperaje funciona perfectamente y regula de 0 a 5 Amperes y de todas maneras revisé transistores y fusibles en la parte de potencia , sólo me faltaría medir las resistencias de ese área y los condensadores  de todas partes ya q*ue* no se cómo medirlos con el multimetro


----------



## eduardoguevara (Sep 5, 2017)

dantonio dijo:


> Fíjate si una de estas imágenes corresponde a esa fuente, de ser así, puedes
> dirigirte a la empresa que figura al pie y solicitarle el diagrama eléctrico de la
> misma, que podría ser útil tanto para ti, como para llegado el caso a un técnico
> avezado.
> ...



Hola gracias por responder, pero no es ninguna de esas es esta


----------



## Daniel.more (Sep 5, 2017)

un condensador no puedes medirlo con un multimetro, a no ser que traiga la función de medición de condensadores, pero a no ser que sea un multímetro de alta calidad que mide la capacidad inyectando una frecuencia y según su comportamiento ante esta, te indica su capacidad ,los baratos no son fiables para medir condensadores, porque inyectan sólo voltaje y miden el tiempo que tarda en cargarse....puede tener el esr muy malo y lo da por bueno....

si quieres empezar en este mundillo es imperativo un medidor de condensadores y esr, hoy por hoy están muy baratos en paginas como aliexpres, te recomendaría que te compres uno saludos.


----------



## eduardoguevara (Sep 5, 2017)

Daniel.more dijo:


> un condensador no puedes medirlo con un multimetro, a no ser que traiga la función de medición de condensadores, pero a no ser que sea un multímetro de alta calidad que mide la capacidad inyectando una frecuencia y según su comportamiento ante esta, te indica su capacidad ,los baratos no son fiables para medir condensadores, porque inyectan sólo voltaje y miden el tiempo que tarda en cargarse....puede tener el esr muy malo y lo da por bueno....
> 
> si quieres empezar en este mundillo es imperativo un medidor de condensadores y esr, hoy por hoy están muy baratos en paginas como aliexpres, te recomendaría que te compres uno saludos.



Hola gracias por tu respuesta una duda estos aparatos pueden medir estando conectado los componentes?


----------



## eduardoguevara (Sep 5, 2017)

una duda enorme que tengo sobre unos diodos zener que estan en la placa, y no logro conseguir nada a ver si uds me ayudan a saber su valor o como buscarlos., son el diodo zener o de 3 patas tipo superficial  o smd KZ4 c4 Y KY2 c2 las ultimas dos letras de ambos diodos estan en vertical con respecto a las primeras 3


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2017)

Fijate por aqui : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/libro-codigos-smd-62939/


----------



## dantonio (Sep 5, 2017)

Generalmente esas dos letras trasversales solo tienen una importancia 
bastante relativa, creo que puedes guiarte con lo siguiente:

KZ4 = BZX84-C6V2S Z-diode Dual, 6.2V±5%, 200mW SOT-363 33dn - 7f Di

KY2 = Diodos, DIODO, ZENER KY2, DIODO ZENER 12V 0.4W smd BZX84C12

Saludos.


----------



## eduardoguevara (Sep 5, 2017)

dantonio dijo:


> Generalmente esas dos letras trasversales solo tienen una importancia
> bastante relativa, creo que puedes guiarte con lo siguiente:
> 
> KZ4 = BZX84-C6V2S Z-diode Dual, 6.2V±5%, 200mW SOT-363 33dn - 7f Di
> ...



gracias por responder, si ya habia indagado y consegui esa informacion en un pdf de codigos de smd


----------



## CAMPERO (Sep 6, 2017)

*E*n realidad  por lo que puedo entender  es que la fuente no regula en la salida *,* est*á* directa y en el potenciómetro si* ,* entonces  es el integrado  o transistor regulador  que esta  pasado o sea directo y habría que cambiarlo  siguiendo  con la idea de no alterar  lo original* ,* ahora si no resulta  los repuesto  modifícala  con el lm 317  y un transistor de potencia a la salida *,* hay varios circuitos  por ahí y es simple ya que el amperaje  te funciona.


----------



## Daniel.more (Sep 6, 2017)

eduardoguevara dijo:


> Hola gracias por tu respuesta una duda estos aparatos pueden medir estando conectado los componentes?



por regla general solo conozco un equipo que mide todos los condensadores en circuito con fiabilidad al 100% pero me costó mas de 3000 euros, así que no pidas peras al olmo,los baratos, al menos sacándolos fuera del circuito miden con fiabilidad...saludos


----------



## marcemarce86 (Sep 12, 2017)

Tenés que medir bien los transistores de la salida y medir los reguladores de voltaje, si es que tiene medir que entrada y salida no estén en corto. En caso de ser conmutada que no creo puede ser también que el integrado no esté oscilando bien, otra cosa que podés medir es si tiene algun opamp metido por ahí que las entradas no estén en corto.


----------

